

The "Like" Drug: Focusing on What Matters in a World of Followers and Like Counts - elp1stolero
http://seanwes.com/2014/the-like-drug-live-stream-event/
Important discussion on the effects popularity and constant affirmation can have on creative work.<p>Further reading --
The Like Machine: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;justinmezzell.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2013&#x2F;7&#x2F;25&#x2F;the-like-machine<p>Derailed: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rog.ie&#x2F;blog&#x2F;derailed
======
emrgx
If I upvote this link am I "liking" it?

~~~
elp1stolero
Ha! A topic bound to fail.

